# so who's getting an s4?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

just switched to at&t and ill be picking up one since i have an upgrade available. gonna sell the note 2 while it's still worth almost $500.


----------



## stuckmoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Keeping my N2 but the wife is grabbing the S4. My daughter will get her skyrocket and the last iPhone in the house will be purged!


----------

